

Rogue trader costs french bank $7 billion - mixmax
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/7206270.stm

======
henryw
"Executives said the trader may not have sought personal gain from the
fraudulent deals ... His managers were to leave the bank as well."

maybe, he was the scapegoat, or he was doing something really stupid

------
motoko
Would he still be a "rogue" if he made the bank $7 billion?

~~~
mixmax
From my (limited) knowledge of the financial sector, he would most probably be
CEO...

:-)

